# HELP with hitch



## mkctome (Mar 14, 2021)

I am a 65 yr old female who just bought my first travel trailer. I know HOW to hitch it up and unhitch...trouble is, I don't have the strength to lift the ball mount onto the truck, or to connect the control bars correctly.  That tool they give you still requires some muscle!
Do RV parks help with that??


----------



## C Nash (Mar 15, 2021)

You need a jack on the tongue ,electric better.  After it is hitched on ball raise several turns then you can hook levelrs.  A camper will be glad to show you.  Just ask at campground


----------



## mkctome (Mar 15, 2021)

C Nash said:


> You need a jack on the tongue ,electric better.  After it is hitched on ball raise several turns then you can hook levelrs.  A camper will be glad to show you.  Just ask at campground


I have a tongue jack. I am referring to getting the removable ball mount into the receiver on the truck. Once that's done, I can handle it.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 17, 2021)

Ok so you are talking about lifting the hitch and putting it i to the truck receiver.  Yes, it is heavy and other than getting someone to lift for you and then just leave it on the truck, whist I would do in your case.  Does not hurt to leave it on the truck other than your shin when you are someone runs into it.  As far as the levelets, after you latch the ball in place use the jack to raise the tongue and truck about 3 in then the level levers can be hooked fairly easy.  If you dont have the electric hitch you need to get one.  How often will you be hitching up?  Good luck and I admire you for doing it


----------



## mkctome (Mar 17, 2021)

C Nash said:


> Ok so you are talking about lifting the hitch and putting it i to the truck receiver.  Yes, it is heavy and other than getting someone to lift for you and then just leave it on the truck, whist I would do in your case.  Does not hurt to leave it on the truck other than your shin when you are someone runs into it.  As far as the levelets, after you latch the ball in place use the jack to raise the tongue and truck about 3 in then the level levers can be hooked fairly easy.  If you dont have the electric hitch you need to get one.  How often will you be hitching up?  Good luck and I admire you for doing it


I do have an electric hitch, thank goodness! Yes, I think I am going to have to leave it on the truck...not the best option, but I think it's my only solution. I don't hitch up often. Thank you!


----------



## Kirk (Apr 13, 2021)

That may be your only option, or find a young traveling companion.


----------

